# FC2008 September Newsletter



## frysco (Sep 30, 2007)

In this month's issue:
- Party at Silicon
- Con Book Submissions
- Art Show Panel Sales
- Travel Assistance Program Deadline
- Call for Panelists
- _Further Confusion 2008_ Furry Market Place
- Come Join the Masquerade
- The Hotel

*1. Party at Silicon: Saturday October 6th, 7PM, Room 249*

First off we would like to invite all of you to the Silicon 2007 and the
official _Further Confusion_ Room Party happening Saturday night. Silicon is held
at the same Double Tree Hotel in San Jose that _Further Confusion_ uses. We are
in Room 249, there will also be signs posted in the lobby areas. Also you can
register for Further Confusion 2008 at a special price of $35, at the party
(That is $10 the current price). Feel free to bring food & drink to share. More
information, including registration information can be found at
http://www.siliconventions.com



*2. Con Book Submissions*

If you have any kind of submission for the Con Book, please make sure to submit
it no later than October 15th. We accept (fill color or black & white) art,
stories & advertisements. If you submit your work or advertisement any later
than that, we can not make any guarantee that it will make it in. Our
submission guidelines for all submission types can be found here at 
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/policies/conbook_guidelines


*3. Art Show Panel Sales*

We are pleased to announce that art show panel sales for _FC2008_ are now on
sale. We do sell out each year so order soon. If you want to order panel
space, you can download the application packet from
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/artshow


*4. Travel Assistance Program Deadline*

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/policies/travel_assistance

Each year, we have some folks who need a little bit of extra help in affording
the trip to _Further Confusion_. This is your chance to help them out. The folks
listed on this page are folks who have specifically requested help from the
fandom and are people we feel are worthy of your consideration.

If you need just a little help in getting to _Further Confusion 2008_, we're here
for you! FC can offer travel assistance to those in need. Just e-mail us at
info_@_furtherconfusion.org (with 'Travel Assistance' in the subject line), and
we'll add you to the list below.

When e-mailing us, make sure that you include your real name, fan name, mailing
address, and provide a brief description about yourself and what you feel you
can contribute to the convention. Note that the deadline for getting on to the
travel assistance list is October 1, 2007.

If you want to make a donation to the convention to help a specific person,
here's how you do it. Send us a check (our address is listed on
our Contacts page: http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/about/contact ) with
the name of the individual listed in the memo field of the check (or money
order, as the case may be). We will deposit that check into our accounts, and
on December 5 we will notify the person of the amount received on their behalf.
We will NOT reveal the names of persons who have made such contributions unless
both the recipient and the donor desire us to.


*5.  Call for Panelists*

Well, it's that time of year again.  Last year we had a fine lineup of panels
for the Species track, and we'd like to see if we can outdo it this year!

If your proud of your species and would like to share some interesting tidbits
(factual or fantasy), we want to hear from you.  To help, below is a list of
panel ideas. We'd love to hear any other suggestion, though just remember that
you'll probably also be asked to be on the panel.

Last year we ended up with 17 or 18 species panels, which is about the limit of what
the con can schedule. This year we're combining some of the past panels to
allow for some new ones, BUT move quickly because the scheduling limit will
almost certainly be reached this year, and once the schedule is full, that's it
(for all panels, not just species!).

Newcomers with fresh ideas and knowledge are welcomed with open arms. If you're
worried that you've never done a panel, the experienced panelists are happy to
help. Don't feel shy, volunteer!!

Panel ideas:
- Animal Totems
- Aquatic Furs
- Bears & Pandas
- Canids (dogs, hyenas, foxes, ...)
- Dragons & Scalies
- Felines
- Gryphons
- Hybrid Furs
- Marsupials
- Minotaurs
- Mustelids
- Rodents
- Ungulates (horses, zebras, donkeys, etc.)
- Wolves (wolf recovery will probably be moved to the Science Track)

As usual, you are free to decide with your co-panelists how you choose to
discuss your species, and we will publish the blurb that you provide.  If you
have questions, or would like to add a panel on a species we have not listed,
please email events_@_furtherconfusion.org.

Don't hesitate - new blood is always welcome!

You are also free to decide with your co-panelists what topics you would like
to discuss about your species, and we will publish the blurb that you provide.

The theme for _Further Confusion_ this year is East Asia, so include it if you can!


*6. Further Confusion 2008 Furry Market Place*

There are still 14 spaces left in the market place (at the time of this
writing). They cost $65.00 and INCLUDE your membership to the convention. For
more information visit the _Further Confusion_ website, dealers page at
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/dealers


*7. Come Join the Masquerade*

Things are already getting started for the masquerade. We know that some people
are waiting to see the forms, and we hope to have them available for viewing
just as soon as possible. We've received several good questions about what we
can accommodate in a masquerade presensation, and we hope to get more.  Please
take a look at the rules on the website, and ask if you have questions.  Also,
the masquerade is about a 4 hour time commitment on Saturday evening. Last
year, we had some people announce or present awards.  That was great, so send
any serious questions to masquerade_@_furtherconfusion.org if you have an award
to present.


*8. The Hotel*

Do you have a Doubletree room? DO you have space for friends? Consider pairing
up! You could have the warm, fuzzy feeling of making a room available for
someone else. Also, you can look at our Ride and Room Share Forum at
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/forums/ to see who's looking for a room.


*9. Next public meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be on October 20th, starting at 12noon in
the San Jose DoubleTree hotel. Parking is free - you'll be able to let the
parking staff know that you were with _Further Confusion_ when you leave the
lot.


Thanks for reading, as always, if you have any questions about the con a
good place to start is our web site at http://www.furtherconfusion.org or
send an e-mail to info_@_furtherconfusion.org and someone will reply.

-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

